# Why would tires wear so fast??



## dredog65 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello i have a 2009 VW touraeg V6 with the optional 19's on it running 275 45 19. I had the tires put on last September and have driven about 12,000 miles on them and they are completely bald in the center. i purchased the continentals that came stock on the car. When i talked to the tire shop who did them he told me that when they put them on he recommended i had an alignment done. I am not sure why this would happen my car has 57,000 miles total is normal to have the alignment done so frequent and soon?


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

extreme over inflation could cause the centers to wear quicker, what is the air pressure at?

alignment would cause the edges to wear.


----------



## dredog65 (Oct 24, 2007)

I guess i need to be clearer my tires are actually completely worn in the inside of the tire the most inner portion.. I dont think it would be an inflation problem cause i do check them frequently. I run them at the suggested psi.


----------



## Treggone (Jun 18, 2005)

Aligment and the type of tire are a big factor, our original tires only lasted about 35k miles our second set lasted longer but did rotation every 5k and alignment as need it.

Does your touareg pulls while driving or feel any issues cornering?


----------



## gtboost (Oct 11, 2005)

The biggest misconception of alignments is pulling/drifing one way. 
If it doesnt pull that doesnt mean it's not out of alignment. 


OP if your tires are bald on the inner most portion then your toe must be way off. Toe being off will kill tires very fast. It seems the touareg is one of those vehicles that go out of alignment fairly easily.


----------



## Hott Wheels (Apr 17, 2011)

Off Road use could be a factor in bad alignment, was this a possibility?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Hott Wheels said:


> Off Road use could be a factor in bad alignment, was this a possibility?


Would only be an issue if you are driving it off road like a prerunner truck. I have had mine off road on some pretty knarly terrain and not had an alignment issue yet.


----------



## dredog65 (Oct 24, 2007)

I appreciate the responses i have never had the car off road. It has never seen snow even. It just doesn't make sense to me. The first set of continentals lasted 35-40,000 miles and the second set lasted almost 12,000. When i complained to the tire shop they insist they told me about my alignment. I almost feel like they screwed something up. The shop never told me about the alignment and had they told me to do it for 90.00 i would have. That would have been better than 1000 in new tires less than a year later. The car doesn't pull in any direction neither. the wear is similar to my R32 wear which was due to camber. This just doesn't make sense. Its not like i track it or go off road its mainly highway driving.


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Tire wear*

I had an 09 gas, drove it up 46K miles. At aprox. 18k miles I start having that wobling noise caused by uneven wear on tires, feathers like wear. Allignment was not the issue, inproper tire inflation and spirited driving style had caused this. There is another factor that's helping premature tire wear, curb weight and suspension design. I never replaced the tires because i trade it in for '11 TDI. 
I dont expect the '11 to get better mileage from the tires but i keep a close eye on tire presure. 
SUV's are notorius for premature tire wear, if you spend so many tousands to get the car out of the dealer lot, what's another one for brand new shoes. Enjoy the drive.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

OEM tires are usually the least expensive tires available to a manufacturer and have lower wear ratings than what you would buy from a tire dealer or some place like Tire Rack. I recall the Conti tires that came on my 2004 had a 320 wear rating. Most of the tires that Tire Rack sells for the Touareg have a 420 to 600 wear rating.


----------



## kbg (Aug 31, 2011)

try some bridgestone's I have had the first set one there for 50k and they were still good but got a nail in both passager side at the same time so I replaced them and have had the second set on there for 25k so far


----------



## PP-93VR6-T (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow I have 22's and I've been through three set already. I don't get why the wear so fast myself. In less then a year three sets of tires and my third set I have now is less then a month old and the freaking tires are going fast. They are Falken 452 285/35/22. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.532907,-84.366246


----------



## thecyclonewarrior (Sep 25, 2002)

PP

Those tires are 22", and a tread wear rating of 300, that's the same rating my autocross tires for my old Jetta, so it is not wonder they wear out so dang fast, that's a 5200 lb car, low profile, soft rubber, all working against longevity.

You have to get into the 450-600 tread wear ratings to get any mileage out of tires that size, and even then, the T-reg eats tires inherently. Alignment and proper inflation are the key, however something almost everyone I know forgets about is weight and placement.

I get my cars aligned with their normal driving weights in place, IE a driver in the seat, and whatever I usually carry in the car, either cargo or people. You might say that is crazy, but by doing just this, I have solved all my "strange wear" issues in every car I have owned that wore out tires prematurely. 

Just what has worked for me, and my Ventus tires have worn very well, no complaints other then they soak up gravel from everyone's unpaved driveways like a magnet! :banghead:

Bruce


----------



## KPG (May 4, 2009)

My 2009 TDI, with the 19" optional wheels just got a new set of Continental Extreme Contact DWS. Had a tough tine finding a tire for that rim size - not many choices. I have noticed the tires hum, and there appears to be reduced mileage. Any similar experiences or ideas??


----------

